# of Lalaith



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2003)

Exactly how did she die? It is said?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 24, 2003)

From _Of Túrin Turambar_:



> Rían, daughter of Belegund, was the wife of Huor, son of Galdor; and she was wedded to him two months before he went with Húrin his brother to the Nirnaeth Arnoediad. When no tidings came of her lord she fled into the wild; but she was aided by the Grey-elves of Mithrim, and when her son Tuor was born they fostered him. Then Rían departed from Hithlum, and going to the Haudh-en-Ndengin she laid herself down upon it and died.
> Morwen, daughter of Baragund, was the wife of Húrin, Lord of Dor-lómin; and their son was Túrin, who was born in the year that Beren Erchamion came upon Lúthien in the Forest of Neldoreth. [color=sky blue]A daughter they had also who was called Lalaith, which is Laughter, and she was beloved by Túrin her brother; but when she was three years old there came a pestilence to Hithlum, borne on an evil wind out of Angband, and she died.[/color]



There you go.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 26, 2003)

Thank you muchly!

Lalaith is such a pretty name. I might name my daughter that one day.


----------



## Finduilas (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sarah _
> *Thank you muchly!
> 
> Lalaith is such a pretty name. I might name my daughter that one day. *



Yes, that's a great name and so are many many other Tolkien names but I don't think that everyone will accept this name. I mean that sometimes people are judjed by their name or appearance.


----------



## Sarah (May 5, 2003)

I know that. But i don't see how people can make fun of such a pretty name. And it's so original.


----------



## Idril (May 7, 2003)

I just read about more about her and her fate last night in Unfinished Tales - it was so sad. The quote is from UT but it explains her name:


> In that year Túrin son of Húrin was yet only five years old, and Urwen his sister was three in the beginning of spring. Her hair was like the yellow lilies in the grass as she ran in the fields, and her laughter was like the sound of the merry stream that came singing out of the hills past the walls of her father's house. Nen Lalaith it was named, and after it all the people of the household called the child Lalaith, and their hearts were glad while she was among them.


----------



## Sarah (May 7, 2003)

I totally agree. I almost cried when I read it.


----------

